# Square One order in.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

I just got my order in and a couple of real cool items. First would be the Vampire Crabs. There are even a couple females in the bunch but because a couple of the crabs got crushed durring shipping and the high demand I'm putting the price on the females higher. So the males will be $11.99 and the Females will be $40. The other great item are the ornate tail licorice gouramis at $3.49 for the people on here.

Brent.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Brent,
Pls see PM.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello, 
These vampire crabs are not fully freshwater correct?  (ie. they need to surface to breathe or needs some land/sand banks or something)

Thanks!

iBetta


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Yup, they're mostly land.



iBetta said:


> Hello,
> These vampire crabs are not fully freshwater correct?  (ie. they need to surface to breathe or needs some land/sand banks or something)
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


----------

